# الأكسجين المذاب



## ابو الهول الحضرمي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أنا أخوكم طالب جامعي في قسم الهندسه الكيميائيه ارجو المساعده

وأرجو ان تفيدوني( بتجربه) في كيفيه تحديد نسبه الأكسجين المذاب في الماء




ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير:56:


----------



## ayman 16071 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو المساعده بتقديم معلومات عن جهاز dissolved oxygen meters ماهي طريقة عمله


----------



## ayman 16071 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*dissolved oxygen meters*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو المساعده بتقديم معلومات عن جهاز dissolved oxygen meters ماهي طريقة عمله​​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم 
جهاز فحص الاكسجين الذائب له قطب برأس ممبرين سيليلوزي يحتوي دلخله محلول كلوريد البوتاسيوم يسمح بمرور ايون الاكسجين من خلال الممبرين وبالتالي يمر تيار كهربائي داخل القطب يترجم كمية الاكسجين الذائب ويجب ان تمرر العينة بشكل معزول في خلية خاصة للفحص وتكون العينة متدفقة من خلالها وليست عينة ثابتة وهذه افض طريقة للفحص
وهناك طرق تحليلية باستخدام انبوب فحص خاص ويتم الكشف على الاكسجين الذائب بمادة انديكو جارماين indego carmine solution
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ayman 16071 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي نبيل .. وكنت أتمنى لو يوجد صور توضح عمل الجهاز وكموناته


----------



## ayman 16071 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*Ion meter*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو المساعده بتقديم معلومات عن جهاز​*Ion meter*ماهي طريقة عمله​​


----------



## ayman 16071 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*Ion meter*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو المساعده بتقديم معلومات عن جهاز *Ion meters *ماهي طريقة عمله​
زجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## ayman 16071 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*chloride meters*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني المهندسين أرجو المساعده ممن لديه أي معلومه عن جهاز​*Ion meters ماهي طريقة عمله​ .
زجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ayman 16071 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*conductivity meters*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو المساعده بتقديم أي معلومات عن جهاز​​conductivity meters ماهي طريقة عمله​
زجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخوة الاحباب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد انه من السهل جدا مراجعة كتاب تعريف الجهاز وهو يشرح التفاصيل ومبادئ هذه الاجهزة جميعها تعتمد مبدا الكيمياء الفيزيائية وللتوضيح تستند الفكرة على الشحنات الكهربائية المتولدة نتيجة تأين المواد المذابة بشكل عام مما يمكن الجهاز من تحسس اقل الفروقات في الجهد وبالتالي ترجمة ذلك الى نتيجة ويتم معايرة هذه الاجهزة بمواد عيارية قياسية للتحقق من النتيجة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ayman 16071 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ممكن تدلني على كتاب يشرح طريقة عمل هذه الاجهزه
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا أخ نبيل ...


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (17 نوفمبر 2013)

يوجد طريقة للمعايرة اسمها وينكر ابحث عنها واشتغل بيها


----------

